# Boston City Councilor Busted For Not Shoveling



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Boston City Councilor Busted For Not Shoveling 
Reporting 
David Robichaud ROXBURY (WBZ) Boston city councilor Chuck Turner says he's heard the warnings and will pay the fine, but he's not going to shovel the sidewalk in front of his home in Roxbury.

City law requires all residents to shovel the sidewalk on their property.

WBZ sent a camera to the homes of several councilors Wednesday - and all of the sidewalks were clear - except Turner's.

He told WBZ he knows he's violating the city ordinance. He claims people in his neighborhood don't use sidewalks.

"The law is the law, but the reality is the cultural practice is not to use the sidewalks even when the snow isn't there," Turner said.

Rodney Brown, one of Turner's neighbors, isn't buying the councilor's excuse.

"I'm 72 years old. If I can do it, you can do it too," Brown said.

Turner says he'll pay the $50 fine - and he's still not going to pick up a shovel.

"The reality is that if I have to pay a ticket, I have to pay a ticket. So I have no problems with city inspectors coming by and ticketing me because I didn't do it in this particular case."

Another neighbor, who wished to remain anonymous, defended Turner, saying he's the one who's making sure that his elderly neighbors are plowed out, he has a great track record and people shouldn't focus on just a few feet of snow

*If a cop said something as egregious as Turner was quoted as saying, he'd be on the phone to Al & Jesse and asking for the traveling circus to come to town. He should be fined $50 per day for being such an @sshole.*


----------



## badge14 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats great.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

he should be fined daily


----------



## badge14 (Sep 13, 2007)

Damn straight he should be


----------

